# Changing the way I will reply.



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep from now on I will help everyone single GC that needs help, even if there not licensed. 

Come one come all need help I'll help you. :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

what"s this about Ron?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

No reason just want to be a good guy.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> No reason just want to be a good guy.


Ha! Ha! Ha!

It is NOT April first!!!:thumbsup:

We like you JUST THE WAY YOU ARE!!!


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yep from now on I will help everyone single GC that needs help, even if there not licensed.
> 
> Come one come all need help I'll help you. :thumbsup:


How do I get my subs to show up when they are supposed to?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yep from now on I will help everyone single GC that needs help, even if there not licensed.
> 
> Come one come all need help I'll help you. :thumbsup:


How come whenever I use a plumber his rates double on the next job and he doesn't tell me until his bill is due?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Brock said:


> How do I get my subs to show up when they are supposed to?



Pay them when they ask. :laughing:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yep from now on I will help everyone single GC that needs help, even if there not licensed.
> 
> Come one come all need help I'll help you. :thumbsup:


Why is the homeowner nice as a priest at contract signing and as hateful as the devil at final payment?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Brock said:


> How come whenever I use a plumber his rates double on the next job and he doesn't tell me until his bill is due?


Time to hire a new plumber, you should be getting quotes, every job is different


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Ron, WOW this is big news, here is my suggestion for your new avatar to go with your new attitude, G

http://


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

How can I keep my plumber from filing BK after I give him a huge draw in the middle of 5 jobs ?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

skyhook said:


> How can I keep my plumber from filing BK after I give him a huge draw in the middle of 5 jobs ?


lol:laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Brock said:


> Why is the homeowner nice as a priest at contract signing and as hateful as the devil at final payment?


Stop collecting on Sundays :laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

genecarp said:


> Ron, WOW this is big news, here is my suggestion for your new avatar to go with your new attitude, G
> 
> http://



Trying to change not but not happening right now.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

skyhook said:


> How can I keep my plumber from filing BK after I give him a huge draw in the middle of 5 jobs ?


Don't give them.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

I find the advice I'm getting here to be extemely helpful. I see my sales doubling for '09 now.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Brock said:


> I find the advice I'm getting here to be extemely helpful. I see my sales doubling for '09 now.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Why would a plumber need an ak-47?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Why would a plumber need an ak-47?


It's used to make perforated pipe. :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It's used to make perforated pipe. :laughing:


That's a good, quick thinking. 

you sure your a plumber??:clap::laughing::thumbup:


----------

